# Tyranids Teaming Up



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

My friends and I almost always play 2v2 games so we can all play together, so this always gets me wondering... is there any fluff foundation for Tyranids or Necrons working together with anyone? Ever?

Granted, a lot of the teaming up we do is pretty weird anyway. Orks, Eldar, Imperial Guard, Space Wolves, Blood Angels, Tyranids, Necrons and both my Chaos armies... with generally random teams. When Eldar and Chaos Marines team up against a combined Tyranid and Necron force, it's a very very strange day.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there isn't any fluff about Necron/Tyranid teams. Tyranids for the most part, stay FAR away from Necron tomb worlds. The reasoning is the Necrons are very anti-warp. Their creation by the C'Tan was to help the C'Tan fight the Old Ones and all their warp using created races. In the Necron codex, there is a map on the inside back cover showing the tendrils of Hive Fleet Leviathain avoiding or curling around tomb worlds......yeah Necrons are scary....


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah the two never want to be near each other...but whenever I play my nids against necrons I stomp them


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> yeah the two never want to be near each other...but whenever I play my nids against necrons I stomp them


That probably has something to do with that outdated codex...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah pretty much xD but hey a win is a win


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

How about with anyone else in any of the other games we do? Tyranids and Orks? Necrons and Space Wolves? Tyranids and Chaos Marines? Necrons and Imperial Guard? Tyranids and Eldar? You get the idea...


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

Although I've never read it officially myself anywhere, I've seen some references and offhand remarks involving a temporary alliance between Dante of the Blood Angels and some Necrons who were at war, but joined forces against a new threat. In the Gehenna system/subsystem/planet/something..

Like I said, only read it from secondary sources at best, but if true it could open up for some strange alliances.

Also, other "teams" could be possible, even if some are more farfetched than others. IG hiring Orks as mercs isn't unheard of, neither is manipulating orks into fighting fighting against a common foe, as seen in the DoW games. In the same line of thought; Eldar and the imperium standing together, although with betrayal right around the corner, should be possible. Imperial forces joining hands is a given..


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Our total get "out of jail free card" for the Necrons allying is the Deciever having tricked an army into working alongside (working for) the Necrons, either by masking the Necrons true identity or through other tricks.

As for Tyranids and other races, I really can't see it work in any way, unless maybe chaos demons simply not having enough meat in them that the Tyranids want to lunch up. Then they may work together - one for souls/warp energy and the other for biomatter.

Unltimately however I usually just suggest that the two armies are working towards the same goal, not necessarily together but ignoring eachother for the greater target. This way you can have pretty much any team up, the 3rd threat/goal/objective is simply more appealing than eachother for whatever reason.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I know some nids can be cut off from the hive fleet, its acceptable to say their wild animals that can be manipulated by devices or mentaly control. Done deal.


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

A tendril of one of the hive fleets was diverted (by Kryptmann, I think) to an Ork Empire, where they are locked in a neverending battle. The orks feed off the fight getting bigger and bigger, whereas the Tyranids hyper-evolve to try and catch up and beat them.

You could explain a Nid-Ork team by claiming that these Orks are actually hyper-evolved Tyranids from that planet, or some sort of Ork-Genestealer cult thing.

Actually, you can justify Tyranids + almost anyone with the words "Genestealer Cult", I think.


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

I would love to see one of those cults in a Necron army, with a bunch of Flayed Ones cosplaying as Genestealers. <3


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually the genestealer infestation is a good point, and the potential of mind control (in both directions) would be another very viable reason.

There you go:

Necrons - deciever involvement
Tyranids - infestation / mind control


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

On the other hand, I would think most players take great pride in their armies, and wouldn't easily go along with their army being mindcontrolled and effectively worth less than the other army. Even if it is just fluffwise. 

I sure as hell wouldn't!


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

To be truthfully honest, the Imperium is VERY xenophobic. IN certain instances, small groups (IG platoons, Ultramarine companies ect,) have been known to form a temp alliance with xenos forces. Eldar and Tau are the only true "alliances" they make, but thats because while alien, both of those races are very humaniod. A trait shared because Human, Tau, and Eldar are all creations of the Old Ones. Since they are, that generally rules out Necrons, since they were fashioned by the C'Tan to fight the Old One's and their races. Tyranids are far too alien for any Imperial force to ally with. Orks care for only war and the more factions to fight against the better. As far as individual Imperium forces....well they don't even always like each other. Space Wolves, Flesh Tearers, and Blood Angels in particular have stigmas even amongst brother Chapters. Wolves keep their own counsel on those they consider allies, mostly those who prove themselves in battle. They also generally don't trust psykers. Read A Thousand Sons, gives you a hint to that. So, fluffwise, I'd say no to most of that.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

you forget that the nids would just eat their faces off you can bargain with Eldar, Tau, hell even Orks but you can never bargain with something that just wants to devour everything Kryptman(I think) says it best when he said "Tyranids will be the death of the universe" I honestly think the nids will never die until they have successfully eaten the universe

also you forgot about the whole DA killing SW killing DA while both kill Thousand Sons moment in history


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Necrons are not above taking advantage of an existing war to pick strategic targets.

Necron fluff, along with the codex, is very old, and from the mentions they are getting in other newer codexes (BA in particular got my attention) I would say they are undergoing a bit of character development in the next edition.

I`m sure the core of what they are will remain, but I do think a wider view would do wonders for their bacground and fluff potential. Because they are pretty boring as written at the moment.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The Nids have been written their Dex that when cut off from the Hive Mind, they fall into animal behavior. So a army cut of from the fleet can be easily control via devices, training, or (cause 40k has psykers everywhere!!!) mind control. Its pretty much written in their dex so you can use it. If someone doesnt like their army being used so easily then the other army has a Gene Stealer infestation they dont know about.

The Necrons also shown in the (tadaa) Nid dex to ally with Tau to kill off the bigger Nid threat and then waste the Tau right after. They can ally, but will kill you afterward.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

no they then start working in groups I thought? or is that just the genestealers I know they have the whole pack thought but I would think the rest would do it as well


----------

